# SOMEONE QUICK.



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 26, 2008)

That I do not, [SIZE=18pt]NOT, NOT[/SIZE] need any alpacas, llamas, or any more donkeys...well, maybe scratch the donkeys, there is always room for a few more of them. PLEASE tell me "NO llamas, or alpacas" Bob, has been trying to tell me this since last night, but I have a tendency never to listen to him. (Dont know how he put up with me for almost 39 years) I know..I just need to learn to say NO..and I did, but now............well..........so come on convince me!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 26, 2008)

I must be strictly a Donkey people






I have NO interest in Alpaca's OR Llama's





I know Llama's were a BIG thing here a few years back along with "pot bellied pigs"

After the people got bored with the phase there were so many unwanted Llama & Pigs





The are where I live there are a lot of Alpaca Breeders ...there is lots of money in it.

I see Llama's used as guard animals around here and that is about it.

Geeze...why not get a Giraffe or something Exotic??


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, I have a friend who has several Llamas (that she loves,) what has she told me?

Well, they don't like to have their faces touched. They spit when they don't like what you're doing. They do respect a dominance order, but you sometimes have to be a bit physical to enforce your position, as they will challenge you. They stress out when in a strange situation, and they WHINE, whine, whine when stressed. I know there was more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, Bunnylady..that helped. Teri, you were no help






I was told these are the sweetest llamas out, they dont spit, take there guarding job very serious..etc, etc, etc. but I still said NO. I was so afraid that if I would of said yes..the next thing I would know is I would be having a pasture full of llamas too, and that is not happening. No, NOPE, NOT HAPPENING! Teri, no more exotics for me either, and definitely no more zedonks. I am so proud of myself, I am being so good.


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm gonna be no help either I'm afraid



My friend uses her llamas as camels in nativity scenes including those on floats in parades and they are perfect. She loves her llamas and even does therapy work with them.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 26, 2008)

I would say that they are really,mean, dirty smelly, repulsive spitting freaks of nature.

But I cant, they are to cute.





sorry!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 26, 2008)

Ohhhh, you guys..your not making this easy on me OH!


----------



## Marty (Jan 26, 2008)

You could not give me one of those.

They spit bad at you. Dan got chased really bad when he was little by one and that thing was hurling this nasty spit out of it's mouth at him like you can't beleive.

PS: I think they are hillareous! Get TWO


----------



## minie812 (Jan 26, 2008)

AAAWWWW guys ease up a little will ya...Tony's feelings are hurt...


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree they are cute, I helped out with 4-H a couple of years ago with the llama project and one girl got spit at and it was



yucky!!!

They were stuborn, and very protective of their babies.

But the worst thing around here was they got some sort of a parasite from deer poop and started to get sick and die...it was heartbreaking...

I suggest adding to the donkey population...I was offered a dog but for the same price I could get almost 1/2 a donkey...I am being strong and saying no no---------Good Luck!


----------



## jdomep (Jan 27, 2008)

I am glad our township "limits" the numbers of critters I can have - nuff said OH!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 27, 2008)

hey CeMom, for every llama or alpaca you get, you could probably have 2 donkeys... my vote is, save the room for the donkeys!

now everyone tell me, i do NOT need another DOG!!!!! lol my friend's yorkie is preggers, 4 maybe 5 pups by the x-rays, and she just lost her husband, just doesn't want to deal right now... i am so tempted to take one off her hands, i have wanted one for 20+ years. but we have 10 dogs, one of our own is pg and hubby wants to keep a pup... OH! OH! OH!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 28, 2008)

I am sorry, but they are so cute. I women I got my donkeys from had three llamas. She had a female, male and their baby. They were all so cute. They ran with the donkeys. They do spit, but they loved us petting them. After I got my donkeys and my mom saw the llamas, she wanted one of those until she found out that they spit. The owner of the three we saw told us that hers have gone after the donkeys a time or two. They may look sweet, cute and adorable, but just think of all the gross things that they do. That will cure you.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2008)

Corinne --

I don't know anything about alpacas and llamas (or mini donkeys) BUT if I had room, oh man, I'd be learning and aquiring some of those CUTE creatures!!!!

Oh........ you were looking for discouragement (silly girl, you came to the wrong place!) OH!



OH!

Jill


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 28, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Probably not much help here, WE have one female Llama, her name is Farrah, and she lives with the Donkeys, I really like her alot! She is on my others animals page on my site if you want to see her. She is a sweetie!



Edited to add: Not all llamas spit on you, Farrah has never tried to spit on or at me. The only time she ever spit that I have seen is if one of the donkeys tried to take her grain, OR when I de-worm her, but now I get apple flavored and the last 2 times she has not spit after being wormed!!![/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Jan 28, 2008)

minie812 said:


> AAAWWWW guys ease up a little will ya...Tony's feelings are hurt...


Tony has never spit and he loves to hop behind the horses when they are running...it is tooo funny he looks like Peppy LePew loping around out there in the field and we have a big mound of dirt he will stand guard on top of it if the babies are in the yard...when he is laying down the baby goat will climb all over his back and he just will lay there. He has never offered to spit-kick or anything like that.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 28, 2008)

minie812 said:


> minie812 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAWWWW guys ease up a little will ya...Tony's feelings are hurt...
> ...


OMG I can picture that


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually I think this thread is really making me want a llama



Especially after seeing Tony



He is so cute! Please tell us more





I do recall however being in the middle of a llama stampede at the local auction place last summer. It wasn't till that moment that I realized they are bigger than I thought!!



Bet they would make great guardians though... maybe?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2008)

I am glad I dont have a friend with a llama. Then I would want one also.

Right now I have the 2 horses 2 ducks 7 rabbits a pair of rats 2 dogs and a yorkshire pig. Hubby would never agree to the llama...

12 acres isnt enough!

I would also think if you raised the llama it would be sweet and love attention....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 29, 2008)

hey Tammy..you REALLY want a llama??



How about 2 of them??



Come on over with a trailer



I know of 2 really nice and spotted...no spitting or kicking... I'm agreeing Tony is adorable, and he is not making my decision any easier, oh well...I have a few more weeks to sink it into my head, I do not need 2 llamas, or do I??????There so cute!!! They sure couldnt be any worst then my zedonk was OH!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 29, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Really I find them very interesting, Farrah is just one of my donkey herd....Now don't get me wrong I have had some bad experiences with past llamas....so I would make sure you see their temperment before you get one! Here is Farrah:[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 29, 2008)

RJRMINIS said:


> Really I find them very interesting, Farrah is just one of my donkey herd....


Awwww.... I like Farrah too



She's very pretty!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 30, 2008)

Awggggggg Michele, why did you have to go and post her pic






Between Farrah and Tony, its making me want to say YES that much more, even after I convince myself no. I have till the weather turns a little nicer (and alot warmer) to decide. Farrah is beautiful.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 30, 2008)

jdomep said:


> minie812 said:
> 
> 
> > minie812 said:
> ...


You only want ONE llama and I got Tony when he was TWO and gelded already. If you have more then one they bond to each other instead of the minis. He is bonded to the donkey-minis and big horses and I have seen him chase coyotes across our pasture. You do NOT want them to get to sweet on humans because they can get pushy. He is soooo nosey though when we have company...sniff...sniff...sniff. And he is also bonded to the dogs but will chase the stray dogs away. Very easy maitenence to.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 30, 2008)

See, thats my problem ..I know NOTHING[SIZE=14pt] NOTHING at all[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt] [/SIZE]about llamas! Thanks for the info. can anyone add???


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 30, 2008)

Bahama Mama Llama is a huge llama that my friends have strickly as a sheep guardian on several thousand acres of land. She also has four donkeys with them. This llama has never spit at me and is VERY curious when it's windy and my long hair is blowing all over. She is rather wild but has come right up to me and I have given her a treat periodically. Llama's like to smell your breath in checking you out which is why they seem to get right in your face



Yes, some llamas can be very nasty and one I know put a man in the hospital with the hooves on those back feet when it reared up and kicked forward. But that also was a guard llama and the man was not smart.

If you find a llama with a loving and wonderful personality, probably raised by people as pets etc, they are really really nice and quite sweet. Plus they are beautiful! If you are seriously thinking of getting one, spend some time with it, and you will get a good idea of it's personality. Trust your gut!





Here's a couple of links for ya....

http://personal.smartt.com/~brianp/

http://www.highacresllamas.com/What2.htm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

Lois and Jim, I know your lurking on here.



.and threatening to bring the llamas over to me, but my anser is still going to be what I told you. SO, guess your keeping 2 llamas...



but I do get one of the donkeys.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey Corinne,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Farrah wants a kiss! :love [/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

I LOVE Farrah...what a cutie


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

WWWHHATT....Tony's in shock.



...he doesn't understand why humans don't like llamas?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

O.K. I



. Farrah and Tony, you both are too dang good looking for words. Farrah, here is a great big



and Tony here is one for you too



Tony, I think you and me have to have a heart to heart talk..you misunderstood .its not that I dont like llamas at all. I LOVE you guys, thats my problem..I know myself and I couldnt just stop at having one of you. I would need a bunch of you. I think you guys are so



, and I honestly dont think I would have the time to give you all the attention you need. Heck Tony, I could use about a extra 10 hours in a day now I do have to tell you Tony,and Farrah I did have one almost



experience with one of your kind along time ago. But being that this is a public forum, I'm not going to say what this naughty boy tried to do...but I will say,



HE was a very naughty llama as I was climbing out of a teepee









at a historical event. ENOUGH said on that (..and I am so glad everyone there thought it was funny.



..I DIDNT!) So, see Tony, even after a naughty llama tried to be naughty, I still



you guys. One of these days Farrah and Tony, your going to come on here and see a post that only has one smilie, and that is going to be I



. Love you Tony and Farrah



. Ohhhh lordy, someone please









for me to give me STRENGTH to stick with my NO. TOny and Farrah are not making this easy.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tony said that he does understand now.



He said it was his regal appearance that took you breath away...right? OH! So he said he will leave it be ...FOR NOW!



He did say he was SORRY that the other llama tried to take advantage of you



AND at a public event OH! lt almost made him



(He does not believe in interspecies relationships)



Oh Yeah... :love Farrah... he also said "If I wasn't a gelding.....garoooowwwllll"













minie812 said:


> WWWHHATT....Tony's in shock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...he doesn't understand why humans don't like llamas?




FARRAH...call me -----1-800-123-SPIT


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

_[SIZE=36pt]TONY



FARRAH, love is in the air, just perfect for Valentines Day. What beautiful babies you could of had. I am so glad your so understanding Tony, and you are so right..its the very regal apperance your species has.












Farrah, we all know how Tony feels about you,






...what do you think of Tony?









[/SIZE]_


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Ce, I can't help you here either... If I had the opportunity to adopt one nice well mannered llama, yup, I'd do it! OH! So good luck with it...LOL![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Judy! After everything we've been through... and I had no idea about Tony!!! omg, he is so precious!



I bet he is really something to watch...



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Farrah is darling too, what a sweet face Michele! I've got to get used to your new name on here...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]A friend who is adopting my foster Dandy has llamas and so I have been learning a little from her. She takes them to nursing homes and has them in parades. She says one of her minis actually uses one of her llamas as a PILLOW --- all the time! I'm waiting on the picture of that. Maybe I can get her to post it here.



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

Ummmmm....nice to see you stopping in for a visit Shannon,






but your not helping my delima.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]_Aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww.....llama love



They will make a cute couple



, too bad they cant have crias. _[/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

AAAWWWWW....GGGEEEESSHHH guys now look what ya started...


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Corinne, Come on look how peaceful this pasture is with their guardian Farrah![/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Ooooooh laaaaa laaaa Mr. Tony Llama........



Farrah is falling in LOVE!!! :love [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]









[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2008)

HMMMMMMMMM...



..Farrah is not the only one.



You guys are BAD, and not a good influence on my every growing herd of critters.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

AAAhhh really though WE wish you the best on what ever your decision...THAT was FUN


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 31, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> HMMMMMMMMM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SIZE=12pt]HAHA Well you knew we would be ALOT OF HELP!!!!!!!!!lol






[/SIZE]


----------

